# Good news from Ziwipeak!



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I sent a message asking about air-dried rabbit. I know that they have come out with a canned rabbit but was interested in seeing if they planned a rabbit in air dried.

Hope's holistic Vet recently suggested she not have chicken in her food nor treats. She went into great detail about warm and cool animals. Explained why she did not do well on lamb. She suggested duck for her. I recently have been giving them Stella & Chewy's freeze dried duck as an occasional treat. She mentioned that if ZP made duck, rabbit or even beef she'd be open to her being on those. When I protested that so many dogs have an issue with beef she said actually in her experience, she has seen far more dogs who have issues with chicken rather than beef. 

So, here is my answer from Kimberly, Co-Founder and VP with Ziwipeak:
_Hi Karen,
So nice to hear from you again.

I was delighted to hear that your doggies are healthy and still loving our Ziwi.

We do have trials organised later in the New Year but before we do this we will be introducing a Beef air-dried, antibiotic and hormone, grass fed from New Zealand. The Rabbit is only in a can at present.

Keep in touch.

Cheers
Kimberly_

I will likely try the beef and then hope that the rabbit does well in trial and makes it to the market! Wanted to share.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Oh, thats great new! i will defintitely be trying the beef. Tootsie has allergies and i think she does the best on the lamb , but still has itchies... so i would for sure try the beef on her to see if it made a difference. Thanks for the info


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

That is good news! I wonder how it will compare price wise? I usually get the lamb because it is a few dollars cheaper and my two seem to do fine on any of the three formulas available. 

Just a side note on the lamb, our previous German Shepherd had a terrible time with hotspots her whole life. I fed her a lamb based food because I thought that was good for her but since then I have read that lamb is a heat producing meat and not recommended when a dog has hotspots. I wish I had known that then. . I might could have saved poor Tesla some discomfort.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

My holistic vet said Midgie was allergic to chicken too. I'd definitely be interested in trying the air-dried rabbit if/when they come out with it. It would be nice if they'd come out with duck too. Not sure if duck is considered poultry like the chicken & turkey, but since Midgie's never had duck, it might be another option for her.


----------



## Blondie87 (Jan 10, 2011)

Nice. I wish Izzie liked Ziwi. I bought a bag this month and Bella eats it no problem, Izzie has to be REALLY hungry. She smells it then goes away. I have tried dry, wet, wet broken up, and wet with her supplements mixed in. She chooses when she wants to eat it, and when she doesn't. Lil spoiled brat!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Wow, that's great news. I will definitely put the beef ZP in our rotation.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! I will be trying the beef when it's available. We've tried the venison and now we're on a bag of lamb, and i'm now starting to see some of the same things we did with the venison. I really really would like to include ziwi in Odie's diet, especially since a local pet store orders it for me. It will be interesting to see if the beef offers an improvement. 

Karen, I'm curious about what the vet had to say about why Hope didn't do well on the lamb.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

woodard2009 said:


> My holistic vet said Midgie was allergic to chicken too. I'd definitely be interested in trying the air-dried rabbit if/when they come out with it. It would be nice if they'd come out with duck too. Not sure if duck is considered poultry like the chicken & turkey, but since Midgie's never had duck, it might be another option for her.


Lisa, Lulu is allergic to chicken, but she can eat duck.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Thanks for sharing! I will be trying the beef when it's available. We've tried the venison and now we're on a bag of lamb, and i'm now starting to see some of the same things we did with the venison. I really really would like to include ziwi in Odie's diet, especially since a local pet store orders it for me. It will be interesting to see if the beef offers an improvement.
> 
> Karen, I'm curious about what the vet had to say about why Hope didn't do well on the lamb.


Krystal, I would like to feed straight Ziwipeak, but Charlie has anal gland issues on it - really bad infected anal glands. I think it is because it makes his poo really soft and too small an amount. I thought maybe i was feeding too much but when I tried cutting down the amount, he got too skinny. He does really well on half kibble and half Ziwipeak. Taz can eat it straight with no problems. I guess they are all different.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> Krystal, I would like to feed straight Ziwipeak, but Charlie has anal gland issues on it - really bad infected anal glands. I think it is because it makes his poo really soft and too small an amount. I thought maybe i was feeding too much but when I tried cutting down the amount, he got too skinny. He does really well on half kibble and half Ziwipeak. Taz can eat it straight with no problems. I guess they are all different.


That's really interesting. When I was feeding 100% ziwi, I also tried cutting down the amount to see if it would make a difference and it didn't. I wonder if maybe Odie just can't handle it as part of every meal. I might try doing the same as I do with raw and do purely ziwi meals a few times a week. Here's hoping!


----------



## BaileysMum (Nov 2, 2011)

Oh that is so exciting! Bailey LOOOVVESS beef! I will probably switch her from venison to beef!


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I did hear this from our stores owner--very excited to try this!! Poor Mari will have to miss out because of her intolerance to beef but...hopefully the rest will love it!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Woohoo! My kids will be excited!


----------



## Jayar (Feb 6, 2012)

Lamb ZP is NOT a success in our household! Horrible skin and coat! So much dandruff it was like snow. Switched back to Venison & Fish and in less than a week the dandruff was gone. Not a speck. We feed lamb treats here and there, but the dogs will never be on a lamb diet again. I'd try the beef, but I am not sure whether it'll work for us. For some reason the Venison & Fish has been just brilliant.


----------

